# Problem with OTA DVR



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

Hi i am looking for a way to drop my cable and still get my locals in HD which i can with my dish 942 but i run to into the problem of a DVR. Will the 942 record ota HD broadcasts? if so then i still run into the problem of a a need a dual tuner i have several nights a week i record 2 broadcasts at the same time from OTA. Any ideas would be great. thanks so much


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

The 942 only has one OTA tuner, so you cannot record more than one OTA show at a time. If you subscribve to DISH locals (which you'll want to do if you want to do name-based recording), then you can record the same porgrams from the satellite on either of the build-in satellite tuners, but they will not be in high def.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

If the rumor mill is correct E* will be providing Local HD in 50 cities this year. You will probably need to upgrade to an MPEG 4 compatible DVR but then you can record one OTA and one Local HD at the same time.


----------

